# Heyo



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey All,

First post, as an intro, a long time lurker here - I have learnt quite a lot, despite being a UK coffee hound for the last 10+ years.

My first coffee experience was with an aluminium glass topped stove top percolator as a student in the 1980s....laugh you might....but compared to the ubiquitous stale filter coffee and instant...I won

Bought my first proper coffee machine in 1992 - an Alessi stove top....fed with the beans from Gilda's beans in Leeds at Pasta Romagna.

Bought my Classic new in 2002, a sort of divorce celebration. bought a substandard MM grinder close after that - substandard not necessarily due to its grind capabilities but due the the ridiculous shape of its grinds container and its static grip.

Several years elapsed...today I roast my own beans, grind on a a hausgrind...still use the Alessi, and the classic...and at work along with the hausgrind and an aeropress I

enjoy the coffee every day of my life









Hello folks, Ian Here!


----------



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

Welcome mate.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to th forum, Ian. Nice intro.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Ian, not so much welcome as you've been here longer than me! But good to see you've got stopped lurking









My first proper coffee experience was from a glass topped stove-top peculator, watching the water 'blop..blop..blop..' up the tube in the middle and hit the glass before filtering through the coffee. That was probably in the late 70's









Sounds like the 'upgraditis' bug hasn't bit you then, if you're happy with your set-up I can't see the point in changing tbh (..but what do I know lol)


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah. I still wonder where that percolator got to....blop blop blop is a good description....The Aluminium pot was from My grandmother in the early 1980's and despite modern day thinking gave a smooth cup if you didnt let it over percolate.

Strange it was because I was a student in Plymouth in the 80's and it was actually easier to find good coffee than it was to find good beer in those days...all be it for coffee, from one supplier on Cornwall street I think, as for beer it was a city wide problem....but with some effort it was possible....Sadly most of those good pubs have now demised....life huh :{


----------



## MooBear (Dec 9, 2016)

Heya all,

Actually, if anything, I am really longing for one of those smooth aluminium stop with glass top. I've been up and down eBay and Amazon, but only finding sporadically some well used 80's models... why doesn't anyone do these any longer, it was such fun watching 'blop-blop' as it fills with the good juice in the morning over the gas hob...

Oh well... but if anyone knows a manufacturer / stocksist, please let me know.

Brew you all, soon


----------

